# Esteli, Nicaragua "Cigar Capital" & "belly button" of the mainland Americas



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli, The Americas -- "Cigar Capital" & "belly button" of the mainland*

This is a humble part of Latin America which may you have not ever heard of but of which you will see photos of. 

Ciudad de Esteli, Nicaragua desde el Apart Hotel Acuarious by aethers7, on Flickr

Esteli, Nicaragua skyline by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great, can't wait for more photos


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful tropical vegetation... kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Skopje/Скопје;141240196 said:


> Great, can't wait for more photos


Thanks. I'll try my best.



yansa said:


> Wonderful tropical vegetation... kay:


Yes, the panoramic are on a road south of town on the way to a local waterfall and the Tisey Nature Reserve which has tropical pine forests.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Panoramic views of Esteli - North Central Nicaragua (cont'd)*

The panoramic photos of the town are on a road south of town on the way to a local waterfall (Estanzuela) and the Tisey Nature Reserve which has tropical pine forests.

There is a lot of construction going on at the time this was taken in 2016. You can see the stadium (under construction), a mini mall and business class hotel, and another hotel under construction in the foreground.


Esteli Nicaragua Skyline desde camino al Salto de la Estanzuela by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Skyline desde camino al Salto de la Estanzuela by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Esteli, Nicaragua


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting, very nice photos from Esteli, Nicaragua


Yes, Christos ...Thanks! I wanted to give a different perspective from the highland tropics of Central America and Northern South America regions which can be associated with Esteli. I felt comfortable because the country is relatively safe for Latin American standards and the town itself is moderately wealthy for Nicaragua standards. Esteli is also cooler than most of Nicaragua's towns since it is a higher elevation, 850 + meters. 

For all, here are topographical/tourist maps of the city's region where you can see the names of some of the Nature reserves that surround it and also neighboring towns. 

The tourist office on the Panamerican Hwy where there is a budget rent-a-car let me snap these:


Northern Central Nicaragua Tourist Map by aethers7, on Flickr

Zoom out of the region where Esteli is the main city. The region has many hills, mountains, plateaus, forests, pastureland and cropland. 


Northern Central Nicaragua Tourist Map by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Parque Central & Catedral (Central Park & Cathedral)*

And thus it commences; the street or surface level tour of Esteli, I mean. 

First of all, why not start at the very center of the city, or town, if you prefer. Like many towns and cities founded by the Spanish in Latin America, or perhaps it's European thing, the urban center usually has a main square, major church and the government building. Esteli is no exception. 

Here's a sneak peek. 

Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Parque Central & Catedral (Central Park & Cathedral) cont'd*

Here are more photos of the newly renovated central square (Central Park or 'Parque Central). This park or square has had many renovations and even changes in names. It was once was called "Blanca" in honor of Blanca Cousin from Belgium who was wife of a political strongman, Zelaya, in the early 1900s. As recently as the 1980's, it was called the 16th of July. However, the square has always retained it's title as Central Park since there now other parks and squares in Esteli, a couple which I will show you later.

BTW, Esteli's Central Park (square) has free WIFI which appears to work most of the time.


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I follow your thread with great interest, Neutral! kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli's Cathedral "Nuestra Señora del Rosario" during the day*

It takes the desing of the Church of the Gesù, the mother church of the Society of Jesus (Jesuits), a Catholic religious order.

Other cities of Nicaragua (especially the historical colonial ones like Leon or Granada) will berate this cathedral. But they should realize that the Cathedral of Leon (only one that is a UN world heritage site) was completed by Don Juan Carlos de Vílchez born in Pueblo Nuevo, Esteli. Notable figures have usually preferred the cooler climates of the highland, such as Esteli. 


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done, Neutral :cheers:




Thanks and greetings from Esteli tonight.

The cathedral at night:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Post more night shots from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Post more night shots from Esteli




Sure I will look for more to post. For now here are some night shots of a street near the Central Park and Cathedral. 

This is the typical street scene full of cars in the center. In the background is a modern supermarket with all sorts of grocery products including items imported from Europe US and other parts of Latin America.










This is a small hotel near there. It is part traditional architecture with modern elements:



















Nearby streets:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

It just rained and it is very cool in Esteli ... it can be considered chilly for some. And back to the Central Park at night. Tonight the cathedral is not lit up with colors...I think it only happens on weekends.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli, Nicaragua*

Here are some more night shots. These are on a Monday night. We ended up at a karaoke bar. 

It is located on the Panamericana Highway which during the daytime is clogged with cars. There are plans to expand it to four lanes due to this. It looks much better at night compared to daytime.





































We decided to walk back along the highway which was pretty much empty. It was completely safe. The night was a bit foggy and the morning even more so.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli, Nicaragua*

^^ Apologies for the quality of those photos, they were taken with a phone.

Here are night shots of the local mini-mall and business class hotel on the Panamerican HWY - Multicentro Esteli


Hotel Hex, Multicentro Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

A branch of a bank on the same highway, at night:

Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Nicaragua; well done


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice photos from Nicaragua; well done


Here are more Night shots because Esteli loves the night (especially on the weekends when discos are open until 6 AM). 

Another Plaza or Square Domingo Gadea:


Parque Plaza Gadea - Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

Library named after Samuel Meza, prominent Esteli poet and fluent in German.


Parque Plaza Gadea - Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

Around town:


Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Central Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Central Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Esteli, Nicaragua needs international help at this moment due to central government oppression.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

#sosnicaragua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Esteli


*GRACIAS GRECIA!*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

OH SHIT. Nicaragua is undergoing what is likely and most defintely is happening = dictatorship. Esteli, Nicaragua is very free but it definitely hates dictators like DANIEL ORTEGA. ESTELI WOULD RATHER BE ITS OWN COUNTRY!!!!!!

VIVA ESTELI!!!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

HAPPY NEWS & AND A BIT SOUR NEWS!!!!!! ....THE GORGEOUS PEOPLE OF ESTELI, NICARAGUA HAVE BEEN STABLE. SADLY, THE BEAUTIFUL REPUBLIC OF ESTELI HAS LOST TWO PRETTY BOYS....TURNED INTO MEN AND HEROES, MARTYRS ..... Orlando Pérez y Franco Valdivia...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Neutral! said:


> *GRACIAS GRECIA!*


*Welcome* :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More photo of Esteli. After a brief few months there has been a crisis in the capital, but the city of Esteli is far and safe as long keeping a distance away from the political action. 
*
*Cigar factories and streets:
*
Tabacalera La Zona - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Tabacalera La Zona - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Tabacalera Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

*Alternative entrance to the baseball and soccer stadiums, it appears:
*

Estadio Independencia de Esteli Nicaragua - desde entrada a estadio de baseball by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli is back ... we as a people shall resist the unfair and destroying waves ... soon more pics ... let us persevere. *


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay here is this building for the longest time we didn't know what it was going to be, but ... I've learned over time that if it looks kinda good it must be a new cigar factory ...lol

*Yayabo Cigars - Esteli
*


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr

*Entrance to the Riviera (because it's next to a river) residential complex, which was sadly built on top of the only airstrip in town... I hope another airstrip is built nearby and an airport also. So far, helicopters make it into Esteli....
*

Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

And here is one of the newest gyms... because we have a lot in common with the South Americans in terms of being vain or having our best shape 


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

This is where Esteli's "county" or yearly Farmer's fair takes place. Esteli, being the largest city in the north and central of Nicaragua (Nicaragua also being the largest lush country in Central America and the Caribbean) gets lots of attention from the hinterland and agricultural land. This means that in this fair there are many good samples of horses and bovines taking place, etc. (the typical Spanish bulls and Andalusian plus Peruvian horses are not a rare sight). Esteli is very Spanish in this regard ... close to Argentina and the Brazilian pampas. 


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Newish small park which includes area for skating in Esteli City - The Americas*


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


parque chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

^^The park is located in western part of Esteli, you have to cross the Esteli river to get to it. The river only swells in its path through the city in 'winter', the rainy (monsoon) season.

This is one of only three modern bridges that cross the river within the city. There is another artisan style bridge that gets completely covered in water when the rivers swells.

The pictured bridge is called Panama Soberana after the western district:


Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

Bonus, another mural. Many abound in the town.


parque los chilincocos esteli by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*One of several Factory palaces in Esteli City -- the Americas -- DREW ESTATE*


IMG_20160629_181254138 by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20160629_181328525 by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20160629_181515393_TOP by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20160629_181653088_TOP by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20160629_181704285 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Esteli, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Let's take a break from the urban life and hike out into nature*

Just south of Esteli is the Tisey Natural Reserve. There is a road leading to it that has now been paved and leads to a famous waterfall "La Estanzuela." It is a nice one hour, more or less, hike and the views are incredible, such as the ones I've posted on the first page. However, along the way you see some interesting villas and construction going on. There are even plans for private residential communities in the works:


Camino hacia La Estanzuela, Reserva Natural Tise - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino al Salto de la Estanzuela - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino al Salto de la Estanzuela - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino al Salto de la Estanzuela - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino al Salto de la Estanzuela - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino al Salto de la Estanzuela - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking good, very nice


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Continuing with the hike to the waterfall -- surprise, ruins of a half built hotel -- Esteli, Central America*

It appears that someone had the smart idea of building a hotel along this road which would afford great views and easy access to nature. However, somehow this project was stalled and all that remains is a carcass of concrete. Impressive looking and pretty tall for Esteli and Nicaragua, actually. Hopefully this will project be rebooted? It has been quite awhile, it is tough to say.


Camino hacia La Estanzuela, Reserva Natural Tisey - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino hacia La Estanzuela, Reserva Natural Tisey - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Camino hacia La Estanzuela, Reserva Natural Tise - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Estanzuela waterfall south of Esteli*

Without further ado here is the waterfall. It is by no means the only waterall in the area, there are other waterfalls in the area. However, this one is very accessible from town and an easy hike or bike ride away. It is not very large during the dry season when it doesn't rain much because the waters upstream are used for agriculture. 


Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Returning back to town here's Plaza Domingo in daytime and some murals and landscape - Esteli City - Latin America*

*The mountains are covered with clouds. Up above there are cloud forests where orchids grow wild.
*

IMG_0907 by aethers7, on Flickr

*The bench is wet from the morning fog that has recently dissipated. 
*

IMG_0905 by aethers7, on Flickr

*Tree sculpting.
*

Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr

*Mural.
*

Esteli by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Headed back to the central district of Esteli, Nicaragua ... (safe country)...
*


Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

*The Esteli has some water:
*

Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr

*Some buildings areound the city center:
*
Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Megaboutique Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Megaboutique Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Just some shopping center and stuff ... along the panamerican HWY...*


Banco LAFISE Bancentro 2nda sucursal y Plaza Calzada - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Banco LAFISE Bancentro 2nda sucursal y Plaza Calzada - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Banco LAFISE Bancentro 2nda sucursal y Plaza Calzada - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Banco LAFISE Bancentro 2nda sucursal y Plaza Calzada - Esteli, Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*(Avenue) Avenida 4NE from East to West. Esteli City -- The Americas*

*The city mostly follows a grid pattern and in the central district, where most streets are also labeled.*

Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr

*Cathedral in the background:
*

Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Random photos in Esteli City -- The Americas.*

*Plaza Plator:
*

Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​
*And a small stream that runs under the Panamerican Hwy and empties into the Esteli River which eventually empties in to the Coco or Segovia River (one of the longest in Central America) and the Caribbean Sea, respectively:
*

Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More random photos of Esteli, Esteli, Latin & the Americas.*


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Now some photos of Esteli City, the Americas - Panamerican Hwy traveling South*


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​
Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A few more photos of Esteli City, the Americas for now - Panamerican Hwy traveling South*


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Carretera Panamericana Sur 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​
Esteli​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City - The Americas*

*Here we will start following the Avenida 1 Nor-oeste (Avenue 1 northwest from north to south.*


Esteli Avenida 1 Nor oeste by aethers7, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Avenida 1 noreste Esteli escuela de música by aethers7, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Clínica Santa Marta Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City - The Americas*

*Santa Martha (Marta) clinic where I was born:
*

*It may no longer be a clinic.


Clínica Santa Marta Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr


Clínica Santa Marta Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Clínica Santa Marta Esteli Nicaragua by aethers7, on Flickr​
*Apartments built during the 1960s-70s when Nicaragua's economy was booming and becoming one of the richest countries in Latin America:
*

A place where the Brady bunch would live:


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Avenida 1 Nor oeste by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Avenida 1 Nor oeste by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Very beautiful town center. It reminds me of the smaller municipalities here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

weirdo said:


> Very beautiful town center. It reminds me of the smaller municipalities here. Thank you for sharing.


I don't know this is a white spanish city pretty much the whitest city in Nicaragua. But, of course, with very American influences with the perfect city grid, similar to Portland, Oregon. That is how white we are and will continue to be.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Esteli City - The Americas*

Some more of the Santa Martha (Marta) clinic street block:


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr


Esteli Nicaragua Central America 2017 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Keep them coming, Neutral  :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, if you are welcoming all of us back! Lol!


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are some real pictures of Esteli...we will be back!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Esteli


----------

